# WMD's found



## jacks (Dec 2, 2003)

Bob what happened to this thread you started?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I had bad info the WMDs were not actually Sarin gas it was my mistake for not double checking it. It came off a reliable web site they fell prey to the story and I followed up with it. Sorry about that. They did find Sarin gas previously though but this find was actually kits to protect yourself fom Sarin gas, I just screwed up.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

That was a big thing for you to do Bob.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Looks like they are stopping all the WMD investigations in Iraq. A report is coming out, but they aren't expecting much change from last report.


----------

